# Echec de "Filter"



## L'AGE (25 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,
Quand je veux imprimer directement dans mon imprimante Epson 4900 j'ai un message "Echec de Filter".
Cela que ce soit de 10.6.8, Maverick ou Yosemite alors que de mon RIP EFI cela fonctionne très bien.
Epson me dit que c'est un problème du côté d'Apple.
Quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème ?
Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Juin 2015)

Salut @L'AGE

Peux-tu vérifier dans :
Menu pomme/preferences système/partage que tu as bien donné un nom à ton ordinateur ?

@+


----------



## L'AGE (9 Juillet 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut @L'AGE
> 
> Peux-tu vérifier dans :
> Menu pomme/preferences système/partage que tu as bien donné un nom à ton ordinateur ?
> ...


Oui, c'est bien le cas. J'ai aussi téléphoné à la hotline Apple qui m'a pris en télémaintenance mais n'a rien vu d'anormal et, donc, renvoyé sur Epson. (Mes autres imprimantes fonctionnant j'ai eu tendance à les croire).


----------



## reine jojo (29 Septembre 2016)

j'ai le même problème suite au remplacement de mon iMac
ça marchait très bien avec mon vieux Tiger et sur mon El Capitan tout neuf c'est le "filter" qui empêche l'impression, alors que quand je fais un test, l'imprimante répond immédiatement... 
cela vient-il que j'ai fait mon transfert de données via mon DD externe / Time Machine ? 
mon imprimante est un HP Deskjet 1050 all-in-one J410


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Septembre 2016)

reine jojo a dit:


> j'ai le même problème suite au remplacement de mon iMac
> ça marchait très bien avec mon vieux Tiger et sur mon El Capitan tout neuf c'est le "filter" qui empêche l'impression, alors que quand je fais un test, l'imprimante répond immédiatement...
> cela vient-il que j'ai fait mon transfert de données via mon DD externe / Time Machine ?
> mon imprimante est un HP Deskjet 1050 all-in-one J410


Salut. 
Tente de réinitialiser le système d'impression menu pomme pref système imprimantes et scanner puis clic-droit sur la partie gauche et là réinitialises le système d'impression.


----------



## reine jojo (29 Septembre 2016)

je vais prendre l'air...  
je n'ai pas de documents à sortir pour l'instant donc il n'y a pas d'urgence à résoudre le souci...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Septembre 2016)

reine jojo a dit:


> je vais prendre l'air...
> je n'ai pas de documents à sortir pour l'instant donc il n'y a pas d'urgence à résoudre le souci...


Bon vent


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

reine jojo a dit:


> je n'ai pas de documents à sortir pour l'instant donc il n'y a pas d'urgence à résoudre le souci...


Alors pourquoi poser la question en réponse #4 ?


----------



## reine jojo (29 Septembre 2016)

parce que comme je viens de changer mon matériel, donc que je viens de constater le problème et que je veux le résoudre avant d'en avoir vraiment besoin  

euh... question : je réinitialise quoi ? l'imprimante ou le Mac ?


----------



## reine jojo (29 Septembre 2016)

bon... je laisse tomber pour ce soir... si j'ai trouvé comment faire la réinitialisation, à chaque fois que je le fais, ça me supprime l'imprimante...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Septembre 2016)

reine jojo a dit:


> bon... je laisse tomber pour ce soir... si j'ai trouvé comment faire la réinitialisation, à chaque fois que je le fais, ça me supprime l'imprimante...


C'est le but. 
Ensuite il faut redémarrer et voir si le Mac la retrouve.


----------



## jacghit (30 Septembre 2016)

J'ai aussi le même problème de Filtre, mais uniquement depuis que je suis passé à Sierra. J'ai contacté le service technique de Epson (j'ai une Epson Color XP-860) qui me dit que le problème vient se Sierra et donc d'Apple, mais qu'ils ont en train de travailler pour un driver de correction.
En attendant, je ne peux rien imprimer


----------



## reine jojo (30 Septembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> C'est le but.
> Ensuite il faut redémarrer et voir si le Mac la retrouve.



après plusieurs essais de redémarrage, aucune recherche enclenchée par Mac pour trouver l'imprimante ? ? ? ? il y a peut-être un truc à cocher pour que ça se mette en recherche automatique, mais je ne sais pas où c'est... :s

bon... pour ce soir on va encore passer autre chose


----------



## reine jojo (2 Octobre 2016)

en progrès... si Mac reconnait l'imprimante quand je débranche l'imprimante avant le redémarrage puis la re-branche, ça me fait toujours "échec de "filter"" quand je tente une impression... 
dois-je trouver un driver de correction sur le site HP ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Octobre 2016)

reine jojo a dit:


> en progrès... si Mac reconnait l'imprimante quand je débranche l'imprimante avant le redémarrage puis la re-branche, ça me fait toujours "échec de "filter"" quand je tente une impression...
> dois-je trouver un driver de correction sur le site HP ?


Oui.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2016)

Tu as regardé ici : http://support.hp.com/fr-fr/product...ter-series---J4/4027462/model/4027464/drivers


----------



## reine jojo (4 Octobre 2016)

oui... mais même en téléchargeant et installant le logiciel, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas... 

peut-être parce qu'on ne me propose qu'un pilote pour Mountain Lion alors que je suis suis sur El Capitan ? 8-O


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Octobre 2016)

reine jojo a dit:


> oui... mais même en téléchargeant et installant le logiciel, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas...
> 
> peut-être parce qu'on ne me propose qu'un pilote pour Mountain Lion alors que je suis suis sur El Capitan ? 8-O


Il va jusqu'à El Capitan d'après HP.


----------



## reine jojo (5 Octobre 2016)

dans ce cas, ça ne vient pas du pilote...  
ni de mac, il est tout neuf, ni de l'imprimante, puisqu'elle répond impec quand je fais un test d'encrage... par contre à l'affichage du suivi de l'impression, ça ne me donne que "cartouche(s) HP installée(s) : noir" alors que dans mon info fournitures la cartouche tricolore est bien détectée...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Octobre 2016)

Que te renvoie dans le terminal la commande :
*ls -l /Library/Printers/*


----------



## reine jojo (5 Octobre 2016)

euh ? je ne pige pas la première partie du chemin...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Octobre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Que te renvoie dans le terminal la commande :
> *ls -l /Library/Printers/*



Pour ouvir le terminal Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal et là tu tapes ou copie/colle la commande en gras puis tu valides par la touche "Entrée" et tu fais un copier du résultat et un coller texte sur le forum.


----------



## reine jojo (5 Octobre 2016)

ça donne ça :
imacelcapitan:~ imac$

j'ai eu un message me demandant d'aligner mes cartouches, en appuyant sur ok ça s'est exécuté mais je ne pige pas plus


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Octobre 2016)

reine jojo a dit:


> ça donne ça :
> imacelcapitan:~ imac$
> 
> j'ai eu un message me demandant d'aligner mes cartouches, en appuyant sur ok ça s'est exécuté mais je ne pige pas plus


Apres le :
imacelcapitan:~ imac$
tu tapes la commande (en gras ci-dessous) :
*ls -l /Library/Printers/*
puis tu valides par la touche "Entrée"


----------



## reine jojo (6 Octobre 2016)

excuse moi, mais à bientôt 57 ans je suis un peu longue à comprendre l'informatique 
je suis d'une époque où on apprenait encore à écrire avec les plumes sergent-major 

et je fais quoi maintenant ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2016)

Perso je tenterai la manip suivante :
1) réinitialiser le système d'impression
2) débrancher l'imprimante
3) dans le terminal passer la commande (de préférence par copier/coller depuis le forum sur le terminal) :
*sudo rm -r /Library/Printers/hp*
Là ton mot de passe administrateur te sera demandé. Il ne s'affiche pas. Puis tu valides par "Entrée"
4) tu redémarres le Mac
5) tu branches l'imprimante
Si rien ne se passe, tu installes le logiciel


----------



## reine jojo (7 Octobre 2016)

arf... non seulement ça ne m'appelle pas le mode de passe administrateur (demandé lors de la réinitialisation) mais ça me fait "unable to initialize PAM: No such file or directory
on va redémarrer... mais on le trouve où le logiciel ? parce les nouveaux Mac n'ont plus de lecteur DVD :S


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Octobre 2016)

Que te renvoie, toujours dans le terminal un :
*ls -ald /etc*
puis
*cat /etc/pam.d/sudo*
Donne les résultat en faisant des copier/coller texte plutôt que des images.


----------



## reine jojo (9 Octobre 2016)

sur le premier, ça fait : 
lrwxr-xr-x@ 1 root  wheel  11  5 mai 09:53 /etc -> private/etc

et l'autre : 
# sudo: auth account password session

auth       sufficient     pam_securityserver.so

auth       sufficient     pam_unix.so

auth       required       pam_deny.so

account    required       pam_permit.so

password   required       pam_deny.so

session    required       pam_permit.so

(mal au crâne... ça me dépasse...  )


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Octobre 2016)

Ça risque d'être la mi-graine totale.
Mais si tu veux tenter le coup, ça peut marcher :
1) démarrer en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot)
2) cliquer sur Menu/Utilitaires/Terminal
3) là taper la commande :
*vi /V*/*/etc/pam.d/sudo
*
Là tu auras un speech tu appuis sur la touche "Entrée"
Puis tu te positionnes devant la ligne "auth sufficient pam_securityserver.so" .
Là tu appuis sur la touche *i* puis tu ajoutes un
# + espace devant la ligne
Tu descends d'une ligne (flèche bas) et tu rajoutes un # + espace devant la ligne "auth sufficient pam_unix.so"
tu devrais avoir : 

*# sudo: auth account password session
# auth sufficient pam_securityserver.so
# auth sufficient pam_unix.so
auth required pam_deny.so
account required pam_permit.so
password required pam_deny.so
session required pam_permit.so*

Si c'est ok tu tapes sur les touches :
*Esc* puis* ":"* puis* "w"* puis "*q"* puis* "!"  -> "esc":wq!  *Puis tu valides par la touche "Entrée"
Si c'est ok 
Tu devrais avoir à nouveau le prompt de style :
*sh-3.2# *
ou qq chose dans le genre. Si c'est ok tu tapes :
*reboot *
et ensuite sous ta session, tu ouvres un terminal et tu tapes :
*sudo ls -l*
Et tu dis ce qui se passe.


----------



## reine jojo (10 Octobre 2016)

dans ce cas je vais commencer par me dégager une heure ou 2 sans stress, il me faudra  un peu de temps pour bien faire les choses !   
j'ai en parallèle des soucis de connexion, mais ça, je vais régler le 'blèm avec mon FAI  

merci quand même de la patience, je signale dès que c'est bon...


----------



## reine jojo (14 Octobre 2016)

si la restauration s'est bien faite à *vi /V*/*/etc/pam.d/sudo* je n'ai pas de speech (qu'est que c'est d'abord ? 8-o ) et quand je fais "entrée" ça me fait "no such file or directory"
on aura compris que j'y pige que pouic alors je me demande si je ne dois pas changer d'imprimante, avec un appareil vierge et neuf j'ai peut-être une chance que ça fonctionne, surtout que je pourrais avoir une promo chez Carrefour...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2016)

Tu es en mode Recovery là?
Si oui fais :
*ls -l /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/etc/pam.d/sudo*


----------



## reine jojo (14 Octobre 2016)

ça donne ça : 

-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  203  2 aoû  2015 /Volumes/Macintosh HD/etc/pam.d/sudo

imacelcapitan:~ imac$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2016)

donc tu tapes :
*vi /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/etc/pam.d/sudo*
Voir ci-dessous.
Si tu as un doute, demande avant de passer à la suite.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2016)

Donc tu tapes :
*vi /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/etc/pam.d/sudo*
Là tu auras un speech tu appuis sur la touche "Entrée"
Puis tu te positionnes (flèche bas) devant la ligne
*"auth sufficient pam_securityserver.so"*
Là tu tapes *dd*  et la ligne devrait disparaitre.
Tu devrais te trouver devant la ligne :
*"auth sufficient pam_unix.so"*
Tu retapes *dd *et la ligne devrait disparaitre

tu devrais avoir :

*# sudo: auth account password session
auth required pam_deny.so
account required pam_permit.so
password required pam_deny.so
session required pam_permit.so*

Si c'est ok tu tapes sur les touches sans espaces entre elles et sans les "" (c'est pour bien montrer les caractères à taper) :
* ":"* puis* "w"* puis "*q"* puis* "!"   *->*    :wq!     *Puis tu valides par la touche "Entrée"
Si c'est ok
Tu devrais avoir à nouveau le prompt de style :
*sh-3.2# *
ou qq chose dans le genre. Si c'est ok tu tapes :
*reboot *
et ensuite sous ta session, tu ouvres un terminal et tu tapes :
*sudo ls -l*
Et tu dis ce qui se passe.


----------



## reine jojo (14 Octobre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> donc tu tapes :
> *vi /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/etc/pam.d/sudo*
> Voir ci-dessous.
> Si tu as un doute, demande avant de passer à la suite.



j'ai eu ça
donc on avance mais je ne suis pas sûre de pouvoir en faire quelque chose

edit : le dernier post est noté par écrit, je lâche pour ce soir cause au lit boulot demain matin dès 5 h
je suppose que je repars demain dès que je peux en mode restauration ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2016)

donc c'est bon là????
Tu as réinstallé le système?
Si j'en crois ton post #29 le fichier devrait contenir :

```
# sudo: auth account password session
auth sufficient pam_securityserver.so
auth sufficient pam_unix.so
auth required pam_deny.so
account required pam_permit.so
password required pam_deny.so
session required pam_permit.so
```
Ce qui n'est pas tout à fait la même chose que tu m'affiches aujourd'hui.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2016)

Pour sortir de cet écran, il faut taper :
*:q*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2016)

reine jojo a dit:


> j'ai eu ça
> donc on avance mais je ne suis pas sûre de pouvoir en faire quelque chose
> 
> edit : le dernier post est noté par écrit, je lâche pour ce soir cause au lit boulot demain matin dès 5 h
> je suppose que je repars demain dès que je peux en mode restauration ?


Tu n'as à retourner en mode Recovery et là les commandes sudo devraient fonctionner sans soucis.
Tu peux le tester en tapant la commande :
*sudo ls -l*


----------



## reine jojo (14 Octobre 2016)

comme je viens de dire je vais réessayer demain en me remettant en restauration 
les impératifs du travail même le samedi


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2016)

Pas la peine de repartir en Recovery.
Tente d'abord, quand tu auras le temps, la commande :
*sudo ls -l*
Bonne soirée et bon courage pour demain.

PS j'ai un petit doute sur le disque de démarrage.
Que renvoient, toujours depuis le terminal, les commandes :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list
mount*
Tu peux faire des copier coller texte des résultats.


----------



## reine jojo (15 Octobre 2016)

et bien je crois que ça ne va pas être nécessaire... et les mystères de l'informatique seront toujours insondables pour moi !  
en faisant un test, je viens de constater que ça s'est mis à fonctionner parfaitement et que l'imprimante répond instantanément à une demande d'impression, l'échec de "filter" a disparu ! 
à force de triturer les fondements de Mac, l'erreur a été corrigée, mais impossible pour moi de savoir quelle est la commande qui a décoincé la procédure, c'est trop me demander... 
ceci dit, merci jeanjd63 pour ta patience, je ne voudrais pas en abuser, mais au cas où je suis prête à la recommander


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2016)

Pas de soucis et content que ça fonctionne.


----------



## clecant (6 Juillet 2021)

Deleted member 1099514 a dit:


> Perso je tenterai la manip suivante :
> 1) réinitialiser le système d'impression
> 2) débrancher l'imprimante
> 3) dans le terminal passer la commande (de préférence par copier/coller depuis le forum sur le terminal) :
> ...


Waw merci! Je suis vraiment très nulle pour ce genre de chose mais en suivant vos conseils pas à pas cela à tout réglé (et ce pour une imprimante canon)! Un tout grand merci pour vos explications très claires et précises. Bonne continuation


----------

